# Critical Skills Visa



## Bicks (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi,

I have read other critical skills thread but thought will create a new thread for clarity. Thank you in advance for helping.

My current status is:
- Have a job offer in SA from a big firm but they have asked me to do the application myself (HR doesn't want to get into the immigration hassle)
- Have a Actuarial Science Degree from UCT.
- Currently doing MPhil in Mathematical Finance at UCT (Almost complete - Study permit expires on 30 Dec, 2014)
- Actuarial Society has given me a letter confirming my skills.
- I only have intern experience in my field.

Do I need work experience to qualify for a critical skills visa? Apparently you need 5 years of experience or was that the case with old quota work permits?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You don't necessarily need 5 years of experience. However, how many do you have? If the letter is correctly worded, it sounds like you are in the clear.


----------



## Macharia (Dec 27, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> You don't necessarily need 5 years of experience. However, how many do you have? If the letter is correctly worded, it sounds like you are in the clear.


They also have the following as a requirement :

If required by law, proof of application for a certificate of registration with the relevant accredited professional body, council or board recognised by SAQA in terms of section 13(2)(i) of the National Qualifications Framework Act, 2008 (Act No 67 of 2008).

I have received a very comprehensive recommendation letter from ASSA but a lady at the Embassy in my country where am lodging my application has insisted on the above proof. I asked her what she considers to be proof but she does not know.( Arrogant and rude !)

Is there any successful applicant who know what is required as proof ?


----------



## Bicks (Oct 14, 2014)

Macharia said:


> They also have the following as a requirement :
> 
> If required by law, proof of application for a certificate of registration with the relevant accredited professional body, council or board recognised by SAQA in terms of section 13(2)(i) of the National Qualifications Framework Act, 2008 (Act No 67 of 2008).
> 
> ...


@Macharia - A letter from ASSA stating that you have critical skills and a membership letter proving your membership should suffice. See directive 22 (google search - you can print it and take it to the embassy) as well.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Bicks said:


> @Macharia - A letter from ASSA stating that you have critical skills and a membership letter proving your membership should suffice. See directive 22 (google search - you can print it and take it to the embassy) as well.


Directive 22 has changed and such a letter is no longer necessary.

See here: http://immigrationsouthafrica.org/blog/update-ict-and-critical-skills-work-visa/


----------



## Macharia (Dec 27, 2014)

Bicks said:


> @Macharia - A letter from ASSA stating that you have critical skills and a membership letter proving your membership should suffice. See directive 22 (google search - you can print it and take it to the embassy) as well.


Thanks.

However, my problem as stated before is the opposite of that of directive 22. I have been given a very comprehensive recommendation letter by the body. However, the embassy lady wants to see proof of application of registration certificate. The letter clearly states that i am a member and contains a membership number too !

Does anyone know what would be considered as proof ?


----------

